# Conocimientos básicos de electrónica, ¿cuales serian los parámetros básicos?



## mcpiebot (Feb 9, 2011)

Hola, ¿que tal?


Me gusta mucho andar en varios foros donde se platica de electrónica, y he visto muchas veces que alguien pregunta algo y menciona "tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica" y en el transcurso del tema se va notando que por "conocimientos básicos de electrónica" entienden que solo se trata de conectar foquitos o amarrar alambritos.

Mi pregunta va en el sentido de como podríamos ayudarnos a ayudar, ya que si sabemos que quien pregunta no sabe leer un diagrama, pues ya tenemos una pauta para la respuesta.


En mi caso, he realizado proyectos comerciales con varios microcontroladores (pic16, pic16f1,dspic,pic24,AVR), he hecho también varios proyectos comerciales con electrónica analogica y lo curioso de esto es que la electrónica es tan extensa y tan basta, que considero
que me falta mucho por aprender y de hecho, 

¡yo me considero con conocimientos básicos en electrónica! 

tal vez por eso mi dilema, porque yo se que me falta mucho por saber y hay quienes no saben ni de que se trata y andan ostentando el titulo de "conocimientos básicos de electrónica" como si sabiendo que "el color rojo es el positivo" fuera suficiente.

Saludos!


----------



## betodj (Feb 9, 2011)

¡Son tan básicos como uno se lo proponga...! (en base a nuestros intereses y/o requerimientos)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/me-inicio-electronica-51020/#post447010

Un saludo..


----------



## mcpiebot (Feb 9, 2011)

betodj dijo:


> ¡Son tan básicos como uno se lo proponga...! (en base a nuestros intereses y/o requerimientos)
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/me-inicio-electronica-51020/#post447010
> 
> Un saludo..



No pues, como que no estoy de acuerdo.

Lo básico, no puede ser lo que diosito nos de a entender.

Por algo la electrónica se cursa desde nivel técnico hasta nivel Doctorado y se divide en varias áreas.

Si se trata de aprender por que piensas que te gusta esta bien, pero si hace falta leer un par de buenos libros por lo menos para poder decir "ya entendí de que se trata" y no andar divagando con cosas que no tienen nada que ver.

Así es como pienso yo.

Saludos!


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 9, 2011)

mcpiebot dijo:


> No pues, como que no estoy de acuerdo.
> Lo básico, no puede ser lo que diosito nos de a entender . . .



El conocimiento no es cuantitativo, y depende mas de la forma que la apliques o lleves a la practica.

Sobre Dios, yo tengo un pacto con ÉL y es el siguiente: 

_*Dios se compromete a no hacer arreglos electronicos,
y yo me comprometo a no hacer milagros.*_


----------



## sornyacolores (Feb 11, 2011)

Saber perder... Saber electrocutarse, saber no darse por vencido.... Yo por ejemplo fui en un principio autodidacta, pero tuve oportunidad de tomar clases y demas, pero ya a los 7 8 años ya abra radios nomas para ver como eran dentro jijiji  pero he dedecirte una cosa: el que te diga que es un muy buen tecnico y que se la sabe de todas a todas TE ESTA MINTIENDO, la electronica es muuy compleja pero divertida. Yo estudio derecho, pero con la electronica me mantengo XP saludos


----------



## Epsilon741 (Ago 10, 2012)

Lo curioso de la electrónica es que una persona puede estar 10 años intensivos aprendiendo electrónica y aún así encontrase con cosas completamente desconocidas!

Sinceramente, no creo que una sola persona sea capaz de saber TODA la electrónica existente junto con sus áreas afines (todos los lenguajes de programación; todos los protocolos de comunicaciones con y sin cable; conocimientos completos para crear un procesador como los de Intel, etc)    ¿difícil verdad?

(Al menos suerte que tenemos foros como este para unificar conocimientos  )

Teniendo en cuenta la amplitud de la electrónica, junto con que el 90% de la gente lo máximo que sabe de electrónica es que "es algo que llevan los electrodomésticos"; el rango de "conocimientos básicos" se hace realmente variable.


----------

